# My pigeon Blessing's attitude problems LOL



## nmillerhhi (May 30, 2008)

You may remember that we have a rescued white pigeon that came to the front door and knocked. We could handle her so she appears to have been hand raised but there was no band. Since she (we refer to her as a girl since we don't know and it doesn't matter) has been with us, she has gained weight, her tail has grown back and she has attitude issues. 

We have her in a giant dog cage up on a table in the dining room. She's next to the sliding glass door so she has a good view. In the same room, we have the crates for the dogs (2 chihuahuas, 1 mini dachshund and 1 miniature pinscher). We call our dining room the "gated community". Actually our tiny chihuahua doesn't believe he's a dog so he herds the other dogs into their crates and comes sit on the sofa. I guess we have more than one pet with an attitude, huh?

Well, to start with Blessing wakes up at 5 am -- every day. Her cage has a metal bottom and is on a metal table. She starts jumping up and down on the bottom and flapping her wings like crazy until the dogs wake up and start barking. That wakes US up. 

When I talk to her, she just sits and listens. BUT when my husband talks to her, she backs up, lifts one wing slightly and growls at him. Then she turns around and lifts her tail at him, sometimes several times in a row. Sometimes she poops when doing it. He cracks up and hollers "I've been mooned by your buzzard again".  (Can anyone crack the pigeon code he gets over and over from her?)

Of course, my husband has an attitude too. I'm the only sweet innocent one here. Hubby has nicknames for all of us. Blessing the pigeon is "the buzzard". Chico the 2 lb chihuahua is "beagle". Maggie the dachshund is either "chow hound" or "the long no-legged dog". Rhett the min pin is "the long legged galoot". My nickname is "The Princess". I call my husband "Registered *******".


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

Sounds like he's cracked the code just fine. Blessing IS mooning him.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Could be she's a boy, you're her pet human and hubby is the big, bad rival 

One of my rescues is an early riser and, when he was in the bedroom, he did his loud, crooning call soon as he saw a glimmer of daylight, or even before, and flap around like he was expecting me to crawl out of bed and open his door.

John


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Maybe she wants to sleep with you two!


----------

